# SOME WWE Stars were stuck in Saudi Arabia



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

They be waiting for advance for next year's Saudi event :vince$


----------



## Massey24 (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Honestly this could be concerning.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What did R-Truth do this time.......


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

"The first-ever womans match in Saudi! We're making history! Improving the world!"

"... What do you MEAN we CAN'T leave...?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

You better pray that Lacey Evans, Lana and Nattie were those ones that left first.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> You better pray that Lacey Evans, Lana and Nattie were those ones that left first.


I was just thinking this. Somewhere Rusev and Tyson Kidd are suiting up Commando style.

Renee's not there is she?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



MontyCora said:


> I was just thinking this. Somewhere Rusev and Tyson Kidd are suiting up Commando style.
> 
> Renee's not there is she?


I don't think Renee was there.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Oh shit.

That's far more ominous than anything I've heard on the subject.

That would appear to indicate there was major trouble -- and I have to think we know where.

I hope we're wrong and the original reports of mechanical trouble are right.

For the record, we heard Corbin vs. Reigns, Revival vs. New Day for the Smackdown Tag Titles, and Bray/Fiend on Miz TV -- that'd be 7 out of the 12 talents.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

This is concerning and scary. I hope they get this sorted out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Meltzer:


> It's a 14 hour flight, Smackdown starts in 17 hours. The last we heard the rest of the talent wasn't going to be able to leave for a lot longer than three hours.
> 26 replies 45 retweets 192 likes


Damn, this might be the first full SD I watch since they moved to FOX, and 1st WWE show this week. 

Wonder who the lucky handful that will be on the show with new SD champion Sami Zayn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



> They found Hulk's vitamins


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Someone better get in front of this story, unless they want us to believe (and I think Meltzer does!) that that women's match HAS, in fact, sparked an international incident.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

time for vince to end this deal with sa


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

The tweet sounds like a lot worse than just a delayed flight which makes me fear for their safety. I just hope they are all just fine and hopefully they'd be back home from KSA soon enough.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Meltzer is definitely making it sound like they're being detained, yes.

And, if so, my money's on the women's match being the cause. I hope I'm wrong and this is irrelevant by later this morning.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Pwinsider reporting theres a problem with the fuel line in the plane.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Why would the women match be the issue? If they didn’t had official permission from the authorities they wouldn’t have done it to begin with.

I am sure that match have been very carefully planned and organized so it would make no sense for it to be a cause of any problems


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Its a problem with the plane, Meltzer over exaggerate the things as usual.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Just Meltzer pot stirring at a really inappropriate moment. Maybe he advised AEW he’d do it. I hope he realises that by doing this he is potentially setting the seeds for trouble if is just a plane issue. If I was AEW I’d tell him to naff off next time he sounds them out.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

It's a plane issue. Come on guys as if Vince would let his talent be trapped in Saudi. You remember he has trump in his pocket


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Technical problems with the plane, I’d imagine. I know it’s easy to jump to conclusions but I’d be surprised if it were anything other than a simple technical fault.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



TommyWCECM said:


> It's a plane issue. Come on guys as if Vince would let his talent be trapped in Saudi. You remember he has trump in his pocket


Not to mention the Saudi prince have been supporting this WWE deal as well if I am not mistaken


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Pwinsider reporting theres a problem with the fuel line in the plane.





Tsvetoslava said:


> Its a problem with the plane, Meltzer over exaggerate the things as usual.





TommyWCECM said:


> It's a plane issue. Come on guys as if Vince would let his talent be trapped in Saudi. You remember he has trump in his pocket





Ray McCarthy said:


> Technical problems with the plane, I’d imagine. I know it’s easy to jump to conclusions but I’d be surprised if it were anything other than a simple technical fault.


Wouldn't be hard to get another plane... decent fleet.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Hopefully just a technical issue. Looks like it's already too late for SmackDown to still be happening though.
I did think, when they announced Crown Jewel for thursday, it'd be pretty tight to get everyone back and ready to go for SmackDown. Even a small delay was always going to put the program in jeopardy.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



greasykid1 said:


> Looks like it's already too late for SmackDown to still be happening though.


*SATURDAY NIGHT SMACKDOWN !!!!!!!*


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

greasykid1 said:


> Hopefully just a technical issue. Looks like it's already too late for SmackDown to still be happening though.
> I did think, when they announced Crown Jewel for thursday, it'd be pretty tight to get everyone back and ready to go for SmackDown. Even a small delay was always going to put the program in jeopardy.


I don’t get why they didn’t just record Smackdown in Saudi Arabia. It would’ve been a lot easier to record SD in SA than trying to haul everybody back to the US with such a tight deadline.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

It's funny how some people are writing "I hope women have already left". Cause disposable men can just die, mkay.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190175136382537728
All jokes and criticism of the company aside, I do wish the talent and staff stuck in Saudi Arabia to come back in peace without harm.

That should be the most important thing.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Ray McCarthy said:


> I don’t get why they didn’t just record Smackdown in Saudi Arabia. It would’ve been a lot easier to record SD in SA than trying to haul everybody back to the US with such a tight deadline.


Seems like WAY too logical a solution for WWE to come up with.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Smackdown about to be an all female episode


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



ellthom said:


> Smackdown about to be an all female episode


Hey, we're finally getting Evolution II.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Knowing how "entitled" The Saudi Royalty can be I really scared for the Female Talent
We may have another Ashley suitatuon......


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Adam Cool said:


> Knowing how "entitled" The Saudi Royalty can be I really scared for the Female Talent
> We may have another Ashley suitatuon......


That's the thing about this. Even if it turned out to be a complete non-issue and just an act of God thing, the fact that we all so easily accepted that the Saudis just changed their mind about their progressivism speaks volumes.

They BUTCHERED a journalist and there's been zero reprucutions.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190182540222648321


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hey, we're finally getting Evolution II.


Shayna vs Nikki Cross in the main event wens3 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190208151859138560
I hope my mate tweeted that from the air and not from a hotel with a dudes that like to chop heads off, near by :andre


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Maybe Donald Trump should put a quid pro quo on getting our wrestlers back home safely, stop wasting them trying to get dirt on Biden.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Any word on who got home? I was really looking forward to Reigns vs. Corbin


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Donnie said:


> *Shayna vs Nikki Cross in the main event* wens3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190208151859138560
> I hope my mate tweeted that from the air and not from a hotel with a dudes that like to chop heads off, near by :andre


Don't even fucking joke around like that. :ban


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Don't even fucking joke around like that. :ban


I had to sit through THREE Cole/Grapples matches, least you can do is sit through a rematch


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Meltzer just said that they had a problem but "problem" can be pretty wide.

He didn't said that they were detained....

I think it's you guys who are overreacting


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hope they get back safe & sound without a hitch. 

Who cares about SmackDown? Just do Bryan vs Zayn & give them 45 minutes. The women can carry the rest of the show.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Any word on who got home? I was really looking forward to Reigns vs. Corbin


Me too, two best brawlers in the game.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Just do Bryan vs Zayn & give them 45 minutes. The women can carry the rest of the show.


Not a bad idea, actually. I’d watch.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> It's funny how some people are writing "I hope women have already left". Cause disposable men can just die, mkay.


Or maybe cause they would be the ones most likely to be in danger....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190158088793280512
> Rollins must have shit talked a prince :Cocky


Gee, booking a show in another continent a day before a live SD and something goes wrong, color me surprised. I just hope it gets sorted soon. Not for SD, just for the talent and staff in general.

You know what this means Donnie, Bryan vs. Zayn for an hour and the women for another.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



TD Stinger said:


> Gee, booking a show in another continent a day before a live SD and something goes wrong, color me surprised. I just hope it gets sorted soon. Not for SD, just for the talent and staff in general.
> 
> You know what this means Donnie, Bryan vs. Zayn for an hour and the women for another.


:banderas Been WAY too long since NWA/ROH Bryan Danielson got to work an hour. 

Charlotte is booked for the show, so that kills my interest there :mj2


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190182540222648321


:Out


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Let's see how many conclusions we can jump to.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Samir Singh posted story from the hotel so it doesn't seem like they are detained


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190182540222648321


This is funny because Vince, Hogan and Brock have been rumoured to have been among thsoe that returneed back to the US.

Which means if this is true, Vince left his talent there to take the hit lol... That sounds like something the Vince character of the Attitude Era would have done :lmao


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

My sources say AJ was caught taking undeclared shampoo onto the plane.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

My sources say Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman wanted a refund for WWE2K20 and Vince said No and left his talent there to take the hit


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

Admittedly I did think about the women when I first read this. Hopefully it is only because of a plane issue.

Assuming that they are in the air by now...?

Making jokes because of where they are at isn't funny at all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

This actually makes SD seem exciting for a change.

If most of the roster is missing and WWE cant just put out the same old shit with the same few people dominating screen time they might actually have to do something different for once. This could actually mean a good show for once, if its not just the same old bullcrap they've put together for what feels like the last 1000 years.

Or because they cant stack the show with the same old bullshit they wont care and it'll be a horror show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

If need be they might need to have Brock wrestle tonight on SD.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Any update on the flight? I am hoping that our boy Bray Wyatt is on the original plane.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*

For the love of God, stop going to Saudi Arabia. 

Hope everybody gets out safely.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA due to issues with airplane*

Did Orton shit in the prince's bag ?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

If they need to rewrite Smackdown then by all means, The card looks less than stellar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA due to issues with airplane*

You lay down with Saudi dogs, you're bound to get fleas. :draper2

Stop working there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

This is fucking terrifying. Prayers to all those stuck. Fuck Saudi Arabia. Stop doing these stupid blood money shows.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Dance with me, y'all. We making ARAB MONEY!


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

WWE also need to blamed, what exactly they were thinking when they know they have show on Friday and still go to Saudi, I know they have contract with KSA but WWE should think twice about the schedule because they also need consider about unexpected situation like this.

IDJIT!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Only one man can save us.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



ellthom said:


> This is funny because Vince, Hogan and Brock have been rumoured to have been among thsoe that returneed back to the US.
> 
> Which means if this is true, Vince left his talent there to take the hit lol... That sounds like something the Vince character of the Attitude Era would have done :lmao


The Mr. McMahon character and the real Vince are probably not as different as you think. Vince probably just plays an exaggerated version of his real persona on TV just like a lot of wrestlers do


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I think people are freaking out for no reason.

I don't think its as scary as people are making it out to be. Saudi's murderous government aside, it in fact is a nice place for the wrestlers; best food in the world (by far), everything paid for by the SGA. None of the WWE performers or employees are a threat to the Saudi government. Probably something with the airport authority or an issue with the Ministry of Interior wanting to check things out. They can just relax and rest up until their imminent return to the USA.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Prayers to all those stuck. Fuck Saudi Arabia. Stop doing these stupid blood money shows.


Yeah, ‘cause prayers’ll help! 

How about we wait for something that isn’t just hearsay before we all overreact with ‘fuck Saudi Arabia’ knee-jerk nonsense. Reports seem to suggest an airplane problem, nothing more.

The British press have picked up on the story and are citing airplane delays as the problem. Nothing nefarious, just good old fashioned flight delays. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...down-jeapardy-stars-delayed-saudi-arabia/amp/


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> The Mr. McMahon character and the real Vince are probably not as different as you think. Vince probably just plays an exaggerated version of his real persona on TV just like a lot of wrestlers do


I agree, they both are scum.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Give us two hours of Daniel Bryan contemplating reviving the YES movement.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Ray McCarthy said:


> Yeah, ‘cause prayers’ll help!
> 
> How about we wait for something that isn’t just hearsay before we all overreact with ‘fuck Saudi Arabia’ knee-jerk nonsense. Reports seem to suggest an airplane problem, nothing more.
> 
> ...


Calm down psychopath. And I'll repeat myself. Fuck Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Ray McCarthy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, ‘cause prayers’ll help!
> ...


Right. Keep sending your prayers, dipshit. Retards talking to themselves are obviously known to help solve all sorts of problems, even flight delays.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Calm down psychopath. And I'll repeat myself. Fuck Saudi Arabia.


Just sayin’, of the two of you, Ray actually sounds like the calm one. But, hey, you just do you. I’m sure your prayers will, um, do something to alleviate the flight problems.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Foreign Object said:


> Just sayin’, of the two of you, Ray actually sounds like the calm one. But, hey, you just do you. I’m sure your prayers will, um, do something to alleviate the flight problems.




Sending thoughts and prayers makes me not calm? Fuck Saudi Arabia. I’ll say that even if it’s true nothing is going on and it’s just plane issues. 


Never change Wrestle Forum. Love being trolled for worrying about someone’s well being.


Fucking lunatics around this place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



ellthom said:


> This is funny because Vince, Hogan and Brock have been rumoured to have been among thsoe that returneed back to the US.
> 
> Which means if this is true, Vince left his talent there to take the hit lol... That sounds like something the Vince character of the Attitude Era would have done :lmao


Vince the character maybe - but Vince the real life person not AT ALL. He's a fighter and super loyal to his company/doesn't get pushed around - no chance in hell he would leave his guys behind and bail. 

Which leads me to believe - either it is a technical issue - or something happened only after Vince had already left, or he wasn't aware, etc.

If he had been - he 100% would be the type to stay behind and make sure everyone got home ok.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I don't think their safety is in question. It was something with the plane/ delayed flight.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

It makes me sick to my stomach that these wrestlers agree to perform in that shithole. I'd pull a D-Bry and say hell no. Screw Saudia Arabia.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

If I was competing in Saudi for anything the first thing I'd want iron clad is that I get the fuck out of there ASAP. What a shitty place to be stuck i .


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190300241599324160


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



> special surprises!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I think some people are missing the point here. Even if they aren't in immediate danger being in Saudi Arabia stranded puts them an elevated chance of coming into danger.


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

"special surprises" pffffffftttttt, (rips a rasberry) 
Stick your special surprises up your arse!
I hope FOX tells them to stick the special surprises up their arse also. 
Just curious but how many other people here that read that "special surprises" that also got that pfffttttt sound in their heads when they read it?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

They saw Rollins’ last tweet and detained him for being a woman half-dressed as a man. The rest were just in the wrong place. 

No really, I hope they all get back safely. Except Rollins. 






Ok, even Rollins.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Hopefully the suprise can be like they did in the past when Smackdown roster did Raw when they had issues so here they could promote it as Survivor Series build. With both Raw and Smackdown talent doing Crown Jewel, looks like NXT could be the answer to fill some gaps. With Bryan confirmed, him vs Adam Cole w/ Undisputed Era could be a fitting main event.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



virus21 said:


>


Its rumored to be Punk announcing he's joining Backstage :draper2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



tommo010 said:


> Its rumored to be Punk announcing he's joining Backstage :draper2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



virus21 said:


>


https://wrestletalk.com/news/rumour-cm-punk-to-be-special-guest-on-wwe-backstage-debut/


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

It's not really surprise.

Everybody who follows wrestling knows that Punk will work for FOX.

I want a real surprise, something that is going to make the show better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Ciampia to show up on SD ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



rbl85 said:


> I want a real surprise, something that is going to make the show better.


I would too, but Vince isn't going to retire, so...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

A redditor claiming to work for WWE who is in Buffalo now, says this was over WWEs Saudi TV deal not being renewed, and Crown Jewel locally was shown on a competing network.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

That same redditor is also saying the Saudi deal itself may be over, which is why WWE stock has plunged.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Imagine being one of the geeks left behind as “12 special talents” got to fly on a private charter.

:lmao


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't think their safety is in question. It was something with the plane/ delayed flight.


So it's a question of safety then?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Wrestlefire said:


> Meltzer is definitely making it sound like they're being detained, yes.


Meltzer is just guessing. He knows a sh%t about what is going on there. He tries some crap news over another, just to hope to hit the right thing by random and then he starts to play big again.
Damn, I totally lost respect for this guy.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in SA, and aren't allowed too leave*



greasykid1 said:


> Seems like WAY too logical a solution for WWE to come up with.


Because they promised to do an SD show in Buffalo(or wherever its supposed to actually be). Not in SA. Not doing so would mean the people in Buffalo miss out on a show, disappointing them, having to be refunded and so and trying to set up a smackdown show in SA at the last minute presumably has a whole lot of issues that come along with it as well.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Dave also said that the issues were likely mechanical like WWE mentioned. He added this on to the latest news post about it:



> There were other issues involved but Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn and Vince's personal staff were out of Saudi Arabia before they surfaced as they left earlier on Vince's private jet. Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman were able to leave the country immediately on the private jet Lesnar is given for these events.
> 
> About 20 people, said to be 12 top stars and eight key people in production, were arranged for a different flight to make the show, but due to other issues, they were not able to arrive in time and are landing in Newark.
> 
> The rest of the crew is expected to be able to fly home later, with one talent reporting it would be somewhere between seven and 12 hours from now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Damn, that sucks. Hope they all get back safely.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Why all the worry? If any country in the world has earned the right to get the benefit of the doubt it's Saudi Arabia, right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine the amount of drinking going on right now and once that flight finally takes off. Going to make the old plane ride from hell look like a mormon church bus ride.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



RainmakerV2 said:


> A redditor claiming to work for WWE who is in Buffalo now, says this was over WWEs Saudi TV deal not being renewed, and Crown Jewel locally was shown on a competing network.


If that's the case, why are the talent still there? Why can't they leave? This is not their issue. It's Vince's.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol you guys are such pussies lmao.

The smallest problem that’s not even confirmed happen and we get posts like “oh I’m terrified, oh they will hurt the women , oh they may chop some head off, oh all my prayers are with them” ???

This thread shows how pussified the society here have become.

For one- USA is a way bigger and stronger country than SA. 

For two- the current president is an actual friend of the owner of WWE. 

For three- people here are acting like SA is some barbaric country with people running around with swords chopping each other’s head off just for shits and giggles- most people on this forum knows absolutely nothing about the country besides what the media feeds them and that’s not a lot.

Saudi Arabia is a pretty rich country in traditionally very good terms with USA and is very civilized .

Sure they have some human rights issues as well as women rights are behind but no way anyone from the Wwe is in any sort of danger ,
Men or women .

If some talent acted against their laws like taking pics in places they aren’t allowed etc, they may get detained a bit and have to pay a fee or something but no way anything more than that can happen unless talents were caught with drugs or doing something very illegal.

Wwe haven’t announced anything so I am guessing it’s a minor issue but damn some of the people in this feud thread with their prayers, being terrified etc are so over the top with their doomsday posts lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



ripcitydisciple said:


> If that's the case, why are the talent still there? Why can't they leave? This is not their issue. It's Vince's.


Hint: It came from an unverified source on reddit. That's like me saying my uncle works at Nintendo.

As an aside, PWInsider is reporting talent will get out of Saudi today, likely at 3 AM Jeddah(?) time.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Reil said:


> Hint: It came from an unverified source on reddit. That's like me saying my uncle works at Nintendo.
> 
> As an aside, PWInsider is reporting talent will get out of Saudi today, likely at 3 AM Jeddah(?) time.


I know. That was me saying I don't believe it, you know, without actually saying, 'I don't believe it.'


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I knew it waa a dumbass idea to have Smackdown the very next day after Crown Jewel half way across the world. 

Think SD tonight will be women heavy


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> greasykid1 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like WAY too logical a solution for WWE to come up with.
> ...


I think you’ve entirely misunderstood the point of what was being said. We’re not talking about rescheduling the show from Buffalo to Riyadh. Obviously, the question is why didn’t they just book the Friday night SD! show for Saudi Arabia in the first place, instead of booking two shows on opposite sides of the planet on consecutive days!? If they’d booked SD to be taped in SA, there’d be no problem.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

So many alphas in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Vince pointed his finger and told MBS off like a REAL AMERICAN 






I can't wait for the release of WWE Studios newest MARINE film, THE MARINE 99 1/3, wherein THE MIZ and JOHN CENA team up to lead a rescue mission to SAUDI ARABIA to save a group of WWE wrestlers from THE EVIL PRINCES, the world's newest and most sinister heel stable


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

The amount of pure ignorance and stupidity in this thread .... fucking propaganda fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

People just jumping to extreme assumptions when it's more than likely something like plane trouble.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

brad shepard :heston


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Shithole country gonna shithole.

This is what happens when you worship money, Vince.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

njcam said:


>


Brad shepard said that? Everyone is fine then.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



deepelemblues said:


> Vince pointed his finger and told MBS off like a REAL AMERICAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd watch the fuck out of that movie.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



45banshee said:


> I knew it waa a dumbass idea to have Smackdown the very next day after Crown Jewel half way across the world.
> 
> Think SD tonight will be women heavy


No worries. As long as they're not heavy women.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



njcam said:


>


You do know Brad is full of crap? Also he’s a banned source


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

OK what's the reason for this.

I hope Vince and WWE will learn stopping partnership with that shit nation


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Well it might not matter anyway cause any of the talent that got stuck is gonna tell them to screw themselves and they aren't going back. 

Money is one thing but if it comes at the expense of your sense of safety than you have other options.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Here’s Rusev’s tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190330470573182981


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Probably just Meltzer trying to push his usual action-drama that he comes up with every now and then, for the sake of grabbing attention. For all it could be simply the plane delaying departure for maintenance reasons, It’s a 15 hour flight after all.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



> Triple H will reportedly run tonight's WWE SmackDown episode from the KeyBank Center in Buffalo, NY, according to Wrestling Observer Live.


:trips2


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Wrestlefire said:


> Someone better get in front of this story, unless they want us to believe (and I think Meltzer does!) that that women's match HAS, in fact, sparked an international incident.


Lol
They wouldn’t have done it unless they got the green light to do so.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



njcam said:


>




Shepherd is an idiot, but if this is true all the macho tough guys in here are gonna look like fucking idiots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

WWE better hope Wyatt can make it because they advertised him the most for the show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



ByOrderOfThePB said:


> Probably just Meltzer trying to push his usual action-drama that he comes up with every now and then, for the sake of grabbing attention. For all it could be simply the plane delaying departure for maintenance reasons, It’s a 15 hour flight after all.




Because 24 hour delays are normal and they don’t use a new plane.


Do you people seriously live in a box? I don’t understand the amount of people saying everything is fine when wrestlers are fucking tweeting about it. Never change WF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Beheadings, honor killings, acid attacks, child marriages, and the fattest people on the planet. 

That sounds like a world class working vacation to me!


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Idk what the real story is, but i just want everyone to get back safe. Its weird that they just didn't get them another plane to take off on? Has anyone heard or read something concrete or?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Brock the smart one. Have his match go on 1st and then get the hell out of there.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I hope they leave Cain behind.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I bet this is the fault of AEW and Khan if we know shit and speculate shit

I bet the 3. WW will start because of this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



capitan said:


> I hope they leave Cain behind.




What?


This place really has turned into trash. Some of you are such losers it’s sick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

If anything ever happened to any talent while in Saudi, the WWE would be done.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did the women match cause problems?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> njcam said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


‘Macho tough guys’? You mean the people who aren’t massively overreacting? The people who are waiting for actual information before they start shitting themselves and screaming ‘fuck Saudi Arabia!’? Those ‘macho tough guys’? 

Keep sending thoughts and prayers, though. Actually, my wife is stuck in traffic at the moment. Would you mind sending some thoughts and prayers in her direction? Cheers. You’re a lifesaver.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Ray McCarthy said:


> ‘Macho tough guys’? You mean the people who aren’t massively overreacting?




I mean geeks like yourself attempting to troll me for wishing prayers to people who may be in danger. It doesn’t make you edgy bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

“ The WWE roster is delayed in its return from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, following a historic performance at yesterday’s record-breaking WWE Crown Jewel event.

More than 175 Superstars, production crew and employees boarded a 747 charter flight back to the United States on Thursday. After the door closed, due to several aircraft problems including mechanical issues, all passengers sat on the tarmac for more than six hours. With SmackDown set to emanate live from Buffalo, N.Y., several Superstars felt so strongly that they arranged for their own separate charter in order to make it back to the U.S. for the show. Due to unforeseen issues, that charter will not land until after the live broadcast on FOX.

The remainder of WWE’s Superstars, staff and crew will depart on a charter set to depart Saudi Arabia later tonight.

As always with WWE, the show must go on. Live at 8/7 CT on FOX, SmackDown will feature Superstars, such as Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Carmella, Nikki Cross, Dana Brooke — plus, additional surprises.”

There you have it, this is from the official Wwe site.

I doubt they will openly lie about this and all the crap cryptic messages on twitter are just attention grab. 

Would make zero sense if anyone there is in danger that they will just tweet some cryptic crap without explaining what’s going on or asking for help.

The saudis have huge deals with other companies including the Ruiz- Joshua mega boxing match, no way they will cause so many problems and risking losing billions from similar deals with other companies


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



victorvnv said:


> “ The WWE roster is delayed in its return from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, following a historic performance at yesterday’s record-breaking WWE Crown Jewel event.
> 
> More than 175 Superstars, production crew and employees boarded a 747 charter flight back to the United States on Thursday. After the door closed, due to several aircraft problems including mechanical issues, all passengers sat on the tarmac for more than six hours. With SmackDown set to emanate live from Buffalo, N.Y., several Superstars felt so strongly that they arranged for their own separate charter in order to make it back to the U.S. for the show. Due to unforeseen issues, that charter will not land until after the live broadcast on FOX.
> 
> ...




Yeah, WWE always tells the truth. That’s a company I know I can rely on for facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

the plane will suddenly divert to tunis and demands will be made that CM Punk be re-signed at 20 million dollars a year and the release of Sunny from jail


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

This thread really shows the stupidity of this forum. People yelling that they should just get them another plane and others believing the women have already been beheaded. If you guys would stop believing all the shit you see on CNN and get out of your basement once in awhile you’d understand they don’t just keep a hangar of planes warming up to be used. Every flight in and out of an airport is planned months in advance and the planes are meticulously inspected. You can’t just run to Walmart and get another fucking plane of yours has mechanical issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



TAC41 said:


> This thread really shows the stupidity of this forum. People yelling that they should just get them another plane and others believing the women have already been beheaded. If you guys would stop believing all the shit you see on CNN and get out of your basement once in awhile you’d understand they don’t just keep a hangar of planes warming up to be used. Every flight in and out of an airport is planned months in advance and the planes are meticulously inspected. You can’t just run to Walmart and get another fucking plane of yours has mechanical issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You have absolutely zero idea how airports work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

The charter planes of KSA are quite faulty


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Honestly Saudi aren't going to do anything to WWE talent lol. Yes they are backwards but they know the world is watching, that they would probably lose much more (like AJ/Ruiz rematch) if anything happened and more importantly, Saudi and the USA are in bed together. Can you imagine what Trump would do if anything happened? All those trillion dollar deals between the two would be in jeopardy and Saudi absolutely do care about that.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Whysoserious? said:


> Here’s Rusev’s tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190330470573182981


I think if they were actually in trouble with the govt. The first thing they would do is confiscate their phones and wouldn't let them tweet to the bit.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

bradatar said:


> victorvnv said:
> 
> 
> > “ The WWE roster is delayed in its return from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, following a historic performance at yesterday’s record-breaking WWE Crown Jewel event.
> ...


Yea WWE will publicly lie about their employees being in danger in another country , risking huge backlash and bad publicity once it all goes public becuase it will for sure given that there are many superstars involved and these superstars will tel their friends and relatives and the entire story will be out in the open in a few days .

Sorry but I will take WWEs word any time over some random tweet messages that are purposely “cryptic” and gives zero information about what’s going on.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



victorvnv said:


> Yea WWE will publicly lie about their employees being in danger in another country , risking huge backlash and bad publicity once it all goes public becuase it will for sure given that there are many superstars involved and these superstars will tel their friends and relatives and the entire story will be out in the open in a few days .
> 
> Sorry but I will take WWEs word any time over some random tweet messages that are purposely “cryptic” and gives zero information about what’s going on.


Anyone who thinks WWE PR is transparent and honest is a fool.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



victorvnv said:


> Yea WWE will publicly lie about their employees being in danger in another country , risking huge backlash and bad publicity once it all goes public becuase it will for sure given that there are many superstars involved and these superstars will tel their friends and relatives and the entire story will be out in the open in a few days .
> 
> Sorry but I will take WWEs word any time over some random tweet messages that are purposely “cryptic” and gives zero information about what’s going on.




This is the dumbest thing I’ve read on here ever and I’ve been here for like 6 years. Thanks dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

https://twitter.com/MojoRawleyWWE/status/1190386013388062720

https://twitter.com/MontezFordWWE/status/1190386202144325632

Imagine being held hostage in a 5-star hotel and dancing while your 'life is in danger'


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Joe Goldberg said:


> https://twitter.com/MontezFordWWE/status/1190386202144325632
> 
> Imagine being held hostage in a 5-star hotel and dancing while your 'life is in danger'




Imagine finding out you’re going home from a foreign country known to cut peoples heads off when you have no idea what’s going on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Hoping for a safe return for all involved.

WWE has their first women's match in Saudi Arabia, all of a sudden two planes are delayed takeoff? Not a fucking coincidence in my book.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



bradatar said:


> Imagine finding out you’re going home from a foreign country known to cut peoples heads off when you have no idea what’s going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are saying as if its a norm in SA. Death penalties are in other countries as well. I agree that there is a lot of human rights violation in SA but the same could be said about US as well where the police and shooters can kill anyone they want without any reason.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Hoping for a safe return for all involved.

WWE has their first women's match in Saudi Arabia, all of a sudden two planes are delayed takeoff? Not a fucking coincidence in my book.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Joe Goldberg said:


> You are saying as if its a norm in SA. Death penalties are in other countries as well. I agree that there is a lot of human rights violation in SA but the same could be said about US as well where the police and shooters can kill anyone they want without any reason.




Lol I’ll get banned if I say what I want to this stupid comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Saudi airport employees about to go Allah Akbar on these WWE infidels. 

The E should've gone all out with a bra and panties match. At least that would've made the fans happy.


----------



## norris22 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Twelve WWE Superstars and eight other staff were able to charter a flight back to the United States already. Unfortunately, they experienced unforeseen circumstances and they won’t be arriving in time for SmackDown.

Fightful Select reports eight names of those Superstars who were able to make it out.

Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley, Shinsuke Nakamura, Bray Wyatt, Big E, Kofi Kingston, Scott Dawson, Dash Wilder and a few others were on the charter that left Saudi Arabia. 

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/11/01/which-wwe-superstars-chartered-a-flight-out-of-saudi-arabia/


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Kofi and Shinsuke made it out. The world is safe once again.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

https://mobile.twitter.com/WWE/status/1190390557283098624

Not much of an update on who will be on SD tonight but they did say Brock Leasar will be there..

You know why? Cause he went on first on the main card then hightailed it out of there like he did in WM35


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Joe Goldberg said:
> 
> 
> > https://twitter.com/MontezFordWWE/status/1190386202144325632
> ...


This is the dumbest and most ignorant post I have ever seen here and I have been on here for years .

You clearly know nothing about Saudi Arabia or how politics works and are clearly trying on purpose to throw oil in the fire just to create panic for no reason .


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



victorvnv said:


> This is the dumbest and most ignorant post I have ever seen here and I have been on here for years .
> 
> You clearly know nothing about Saudi Arabia or how politics works and are clearly trying on purpose to throw oil in the fire just to create panic for no reason .




Hi prince. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia






Are you a bad enough dude to go a rescue the WWE Stars?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Live pictures coming out of Saudi Arabia....


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Two planes had "engine trouble"? 

WWE and talent would be best serves down playing anything that was happening to give cover for Saudi's to be able to back down. Have Jared Kushner call up his Sugar Daddy Bin Salman to work things out.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I want to see more reported on this, it's been way too hush hush. Seen some tweets from Rusev for example, I guess it's a good sign they at least have access to their social media which makes me believe the situation isn't as dire as it could have been, still none of this is good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Ratedr4life said:


> Hoping for a safe return for all involved.
> 
> WWE has their first women's match in Saudi Arabia, all of a sudden two planes are delayed takeoff? Not a fucking coincidence in my book.


Thats what i'm saying, never before did they have any trouble getting back from there, but the one time they have a womens match suddenly their plane can't take off? yeah thats some shady shit.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

No talent will go to Saudi Arabia 'Crown Jewel' next year.

Thats a wrap... next Country!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Some of the comments on here are pretty funny. Do you think the chartered jet company has extra 747s laying around...in Saudi Arabia? I mean it is possible they would, but unlikely. There is only one Delta flight a day from JFK to KEF (Iceland) and back. We had already boarded and taxied, but the second engine would not come on. They had to delay the flight a day due to no other Delta jets being in the country and they did not have the spare parts just laying around. And this is a commercial airline tht does own a ton of jets. This is not the US where they can reroute similar jets around in a couple hours. Riyadh is not exactly a hotbed of international tourism, and from what I read they used Atlas Jets, a private company. Do you think they have extra 747s that cost hundreds of millions of dollars laying around at any airports let alone Riyadh just in case one breaks down? Just need a little common sense here. I am not saying that is absolutely what happened, but it is the most reasonable answer.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Meltzer should lose his job after this. As in people should stop taking him seriously to the point where his job and blog is worthless. He's an absolute grub and just makes things up to sound important. I'll say it again, Vince wouldn't allow for sources from the WWE to even talk to him anymore. He's picked his side. You can't speculate on this stuff if you're a "trusted news person". It's just irresponsible.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Lol whats wrong with people in this thread making it sound like a movie. Nobody is kidnapped jeez.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



njcam said:


> No talent will go to Saudi Arabia 'Crown Jewel' next year.
> 
> Thats a wrap... next Country!!!


Right? If I was dumb enough to go there for a big payday, the scare of never being able to leave would keep me from EVER going back. Fuck that and fuck you Vince, the payday ain't big enough.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



MontyCora said:


> Right? If I was dumb enough to go there for a big payday, the scare of never being able to leave would keep me from EVER going back. Fuck that and fuck you Vince, the payday ain't big enough.


If ever there was a 'get out of WWE card' pain free without consequences, this has to be it right? What judge would say no if this was your defense? I hope Harper, Revival, etc. are at least mindful enough to try to use it to get out of there.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Bubbly said:


> Honestly Saudi aren't going to do anything to WWE talent lol. Yes they are backwards but they know the world is watching, that they would probably lose much more (like AJ/Ruiz rematch) if anything happened and more importantly, Saudi and the USA are in bed together. Can you imagine what Trump would do if anything happened? All those trillion dollar deals between the two would be in jeopardy and Saudi absolutely do care about that.


Trump has shown that he absolutely won't let a human life get in the way of a deal. When Mohammed Bonesaw chopped up Jamal Khashoogi, who was an American resident, Trump actually said on tv that he couldn't let that affect a $100B arms deal with the Saudis.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Trump has shown that he absolutely won't let a human life get in the way of a deal. When Mohammed Bonesaw chopped up Jamal Khashoogi, who was an American resident, Trump actually said on tv that he couldn't let that affect a $100B arms deal with the Saudis.


That's heinous.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

How's that blood money looking now?

:troll


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



ripcitydisciple said:


> That's heinous.


Presidents do that all the time. Trump just has no filter and doesnt care about saying it. Not saying its right or wrong. But it just is.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Lheurch said:


> Some of the comments on here are pretty funny. Do you think the chartered jet company has extra 747s laying around...in Saudi Arabia? I mean it is possible they would, but unlikely. There is only one Delta flight a day from JFK to KEF (Iceland) and back. We had already boarded and taxied, but the second engine would not come on. They had to delay the flight a day due to no other Delta jets being in the country and they did not have the spare parts just laying around. And this is a commercial airline tht does own a ton of jets. This is not the US where they can reroute similar jets around in a couple hours. Riyadh is not exactly a hotbed of international tourism, and from what I read they used Atlas Jets, a private company. Do you think they have extra 747s that cost hundreds of millions of dollars laying around at any airports let alone Riyadh just in case one breaks down? Just need a little common sense here. I am not saying that is absolutely what happened, but it is the most reasonable answer.


I think what seems curious is that two separate planes got delayed, their original plane supposedly had a fuel line problem, so they chartered another plane and that one also got delayed.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



ripcitydisciple said:


> That's heinous.


That's a fact.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

WWE should do more Crown Jewels and have more delays getting back 

That was the best SD in months


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

So, have any of the roster made it back to the USA now I wonder?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Mox Girl said:


> So, have any of the roster made it back to the USA now I wonder?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190443262403850241


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Glad to see that most of the roster are back in the United States now. At the end of the day you can't really do anything about faulty planes.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

After reading through a lot in this thread, it's good to hear that they are back and apparently the only problem was with the actual plane. It's a good thing that they weren't up in the air when they realized something was wrong with it and the delay was justified. The problem was with the way people tweeted this out and it seems worse than what it should have been.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

I haven't read an end to end thread like this in a long time. I should have made popcorn! This definitely went way off into bizarro land. We haven't had a good conspiracy thread like this since Sasha disappeared or Grave's ex-wife went all cray cray.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



bradatar said:


> You have absolutely zero idea how airports work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Then please explain. I’m assuming you work at Walmart’s airplane section where they instantly provide planes to cover for unexpected maintenance issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



TAC41 said:


> Then please explain. I’m assuming you work at Walmart’s airplane section where they instantly provide planes to cover for unexpected maintenance issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He can't explain because he's in the penalty box for being a very bad, bad boy.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

bradatar said:


> ByOrderOfThePB said:
> 
> 
> > Probably just Meltzer trying to push his usual action-drama that he comes up with every now and then, for the sake of grabbing attention. For all it could be simply the plane delaying departure for maintenance reasons, It’s a 15 hour flight after all.
> ...


You’re seriously gonna accuse other people of living in a box, when you say something as arrogant as “use another plane” ? 

It’s an aircraft, not a shaving appliance


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Really wish Meltzer would fuck off at this point, he was worrying everybody for nothing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hope King Corbin hasn't been liberated for thinking he's true royalty.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

The rest of the talent is back in the United States -- the plane landed about half an hour ago.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Lheurch said:


> Some of the comments on here are pretty funny. Do you think the chartered jet company has extra 747s laying around...in Saudi Arabia? I mean it is possible they would, but unlikely. There is only one Delta flight a day from JFK to KEF (Iceland) and back. We had already boarded and taxied, but the second engine would not come on. They had to delay the flight a day due to no other Delta jets being in the country and they did not have the spare parts just laying around. And this is a commercial airline tht does own a ton of jets. This is not the US where they can reroute similar jets around in a couple hours. Riyadh is not exactly a hotbed of international tourism, and from what I read they used Atlas Jets, a private company. Do you think they have extra 747s that cost hundreds of millions of dollars laying around at any airports let alone Riyadh just in case one breaks down? Just need a little common sense here. I am not saying that is absolutely what happened, but it is the most reasonable answer.


Given that it's Saudi Arabia and the amount of money that side of the equation has and all, there's only one obvious answer, especially given the fact that the Saudi side of it had to know the logistical situation with WWE:

YES.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Pretending that any "stars" were actually stuck in Saudi Arabia. :brock4


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Pretending that any "stars" were actually stuck in Saudi Arabia. :brock4


I think people were allowed to be concerned due to tweets from wrestlers and where they were at of course, but not blowing it out of proportion by saying they're being detained and having guns to their heads. 

Some of the online reports I saw were straight up ridiculous; with some claiming the White House was notified and Trump was in contact with the Saudis "demanding to let them go", etc. People love to jump on this shit and spread falsified information like wild fire.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Wrestling Journalists unironically need to be fired , every single one of them

Even fucking Pitchfork, *EVEN FUCKING PITCHFORK* is more professional than these clowns


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Not reading all 20 pages but did the rest of the talent get home and are the woman ok?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

.

Craziness!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Crazy shit indeed.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Quite a bit of stuff to unpack here in the last 12 years.

A former spanish announcer for WWE who stays in contact with people in WWE say Vince McMahon was upset Saudi haven't paid their millions to WWE for their past shows. Vince then cut the live feed early to Crown Jewel, that's when the crown prince of Saudi Arabia ordered all the wrestlers and staff to get out of the plane or keep them from getting on.

https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com...-On-Vince-McMahon-Possibly-Pulling-WWE-Crown/

The other story now circulating is a few wrestlers have lost respect for Vince over how this all went down and was handled. You can clearly see some wrestlers were not happy that they were not a part of the "top20" 

Im gussing the talent deemed top 20 got charter planes by WWE to get back to USA while other bottom 21 on down were still stuck in Saudi waiting to board a commerical flight 

https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/s...mahon-after-saudi-arabia-travel-problems/amp/


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Hahahaha the Saudi's are stiffing Vince?

I fucking hope so I love that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

So WWE paid for the "Top 20" to board another chartered flight ahead of everyone else? None of them made it back in time anyway, wonder why they spent the money? Was it because they were afraid Saudi Arabia was going to detain them all and wanted their top talent out while leaving the others behind?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Adam Cool said:


> Wrestling Journalists unironically need to be fired , every single one of them
> 
> Even fucking Pitchfork, *EVEN FUCKING PITCHFORK* is more professional than these clowns


There's almost always a "fog of war" situation with a breaking news story. 

So either:

1) the reports are wrong, and all that there was is a mechanical issue that delayed some wrestlers at the Saudi airport, and that the latter need to get over themselves and be grateful for the opportunities and money that they earn

2) Vince (perhaps inadvertently) allowed his talent to be put in harms way over a financial issue.

If the latter is true, honestly this is grounds for a mass walkout of WWE talent. That said, with WWE's tight relationship with FOX and ESPN I do not expect that this will get much if any media traction.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

almost certainly there was just some mechanical problem and everyone just mixed it up into a load of drama because thats what happens.

a mechanical issue is all too boring, it must be aliens, its just gotta be.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Le Duff Fluffer said:


> Not reading all 20 pages but did the rest of the talent get home and are the woman ok?


No, the Saudis killed the woman.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> So WWE paid for the "Top 20" to board another chartered flight ahead of everyone else? None of them made it back in time anyway, wonder why they spent the money? Was it because they were afraid Saudi Arabia was going to detain them all and wanted their top talent out while leaving the others behind?


What’s wrong with that?

If 20 seats were available on another flight then it’s generous of Vince to pay to get some of his talent out of there more quickly for their own comfort.

There’s only 20 seats available so what should he have done?

Not bought tickets for anyone?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



IronMan8 said:


> What’s wrong with that?
> 
> If 20 seats were available on another flight then it’s generous of Vince to pay to get some of his talent out of there more quickly for their own comfort.
> 
> ...


If the belief among the other talent is that they were caught up in a fight between Vince and the Saudi government, it's going to look like Vince put them in danger, while making sure he and his top stars got out of there. 

Imagine your boss did that to you.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Ratedr4life said:


> If the belief among the other talent is that they were caught up in a fight between Vince and the Saudi government, it's going to look like Vince put them in danger, while making sure he and his top stars got out of there.
> 
> Imagine your boss did that to you.


There was no danger. There never was danger. People made it up in their minds because they hatefuck WWE. 

The flights were delayed because of a mechanical issue and there wasn’t another way to get over 100 people out other than waiting for it to be fixed. It’s not as exciting as the fantasy booking of the Saudis vs Vince, but fantasy booking is usually more dramatic than truth.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Mister Abigail said:


> There was no danger. There never was danger. People made it up in their minds because they hatefuck WWE.
> 
> The flights were delayed because of a mechanical issue and there wasn’t another way to get over 100 people out other than waiting for it to be fixed. It’s not as exciting as the fantasy booking of the Saudis vs Vince, but fantasy booking is usually more dramatic than truth.


Based on the twitter and instagram posts by WWE talent left behind, there's more to this than just engine troubles.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Ratedr4life said:


> Based on the twitter and instagram posts by WWE talent left behind, there's more to this than just engine troubles.


Give me an example of someone saying anything more than being angry at delays.

Because Karl Anderson complained and yet still praised the Saudis and the country. He just got annoyed at the flight delay keeping him from his family. Evidence:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190793047476445184


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Is there any proof or financial records that show the WWE receiving money from the Saudis? I would figure that the amount of income they were supposed to be received would be documented.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*

Can someone link to the supposed wwe talents shitting on wwe over this and all? I need my dose of drama for the evening.


----------



## wrestlingfann (Oct 29, 2019)

*AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

I came across this on twitter:
https://twitter.com/pwsplash/status/1191140169338015744










Thoughts?
(Thanks to @pwsplash on Twitter)


----------



## tallmak (Nov 3, 2019)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

I'll say this much: I believe AJ Styles over Meltzer so there is that.

Edit:
I believe AJ Styles over Meltzer/Brad so there is that.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Stylebender said:


> Can someone link to the supposed wwe talents shitting on wwe over this and all? I need my dose of drama for the evening.


https://twitter.com/WWE_Murphy/status/1190208151859138560

https://twitter.com/AndradeCienWWE/status/1190188381252141056

https://twitter.com/AndradeCienWWE/status/1190698100219887616

https://twitter.com/KarlAndersonWWE/status/1190680426618200066

https://twitter.com/KarlAndersonWWE/status/1190823127300952065

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4YYgsspC2a/

That's just a cursory list of some of the more prominent ones.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

AJ Styles more than willing to toe the company line.

I think the next few weeks and months are going to be very interesting between the talent on the top tier (the main matches, etc.) and the "useless pre-show battle royal" level...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

Considering the only person saying that there was a "hostage situation" at Saudi was Brad Shepard (a well-known bullshitter), this isn't surprising. :draper2

Does not make what actually happened any less shitty, or serious however.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Wrestlefire said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE_Murphy/status/1190208151859138560
> 
> https://twitter.com/AndradeCienWWE/status/1190188381252141056
> 
> ...


Thanks! Lmao at the last two ones.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*



Deadman's Hand said:


> Considering the only person saying that there was a "hostage situation" at Saudi was Brad Shepard (a well-known bullshitter), this isn't surprising. :draper2
> 
> Does not make what actually happened any less shitty, or serious however.


Hugo Savinovich claiming the Saudis owe Vince half a billion?

The latest 10Q report indicating Vince is down $110 or so million YoY because they didn't pay him for Super Showdown??

There are some things on the table over here -- and I would think that if the Saudis were transparent with the talent and treated them as well as it is rumored they did, you'd see less #NotTop20 and the like.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

Aj has always been a company kiss ass. He even kissed wwe ass before he was in the company.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

Yeah. I know this. If there were guns or a hostage situation it would have been publicly known. Wrestlers wouldn't hide that shit. Karl Anderson's hot Asian wife making a joke on Twitter doesn't change that.

Smark geeks need to STFU on dirt sheets and rumors of this caliper. Them retweeting and getting angry at WWE westers opposing an old commentator and grand Dave is hurting the business.


----------



## wrestlingfann (Oct 29, 2019)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

Personally, I feel like it's a mix of everything. You can pull what Brad said, pull what Meltzer said, pull what AJ said, pull what Hugo said and combine certain parts to create the whole story.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

This proves the Saudis have taken Styles' family hostage and forced him to read those statements.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: AJ Styles Denies Rumors Of A "Hostage" Situation At Crown Jewel*

While they may not have been held hostage or in immediate danger the fact of being stranded in a country with the type of reputation that Saudi has definitely was a tense and foreboding situation for a lot of the employees. 

I never believed there was a literal hostage situation and that's besides the point anyway.

Whatever happened between Vince and the Saudi communications people is the real story.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Mister Abigail said:


> Give me an example of someone saying anything more than being angry at delays.
> 
> Because Karl Anderson complained and yet still praised the Saudis and the country. He just got annoyed at the flight delay keeping him from his family. Evidence:
> 
> ...


I think a lot of talent are tip toeing around this out of fear of reprisal from WWE, but there are some that don't give a shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190208151859138560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190188381252141056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190698100219887616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190809320059023362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190470776845217792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190946187836362753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190334331065114624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190330470573182981

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191022028800888832


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SOME WWE Stars are stuck in Saudi Arabia*



Ratedr4life said:


> I think a lot of talent are tip toeing around this out of fear of reprisal from WWE, but there are some that don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190208151859138560
> ...


ALL of those are typical of being delayed on a long flight. Nothing about being held hostage or in danger or any of the other bullshit.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Color me surprised, all the guys that have asked for their release are throwing passive aggressive jabs at WWE. It's time for Vince to release these guys that want it. If it were me, I'd flood the indie scene in one press release.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

I can't believe anyone was idiotic enough to believe that the delay was actually due to "mechanical issues."


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Whacker said:


> Color me surprised, all the guys that have asked for their release are throwing passive aggressive jabs at WWE. It's time for Vince to release these guys that want it. If it were me, I'd flood the indie scene in one press release.


Right mr for shit for brains, where exactly has Andrade, Hawkins, Heath Slater or even Murphy asked for their release? Oh right, nowhere... well must be sad when your theory has canon holes in it big enough to sink a ship.

Fucking WWE apologists and brainless sheep


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

About this 20top thing, there's two scenarios I see what the top20 was.

In one case I can kinda defend Vince McMahon. In other case is messed up and I cant defend him there cause I feel thats wrong.

If the top20 was determined by who needs to board a charter flight cause they needed to make it back in time for Smackdown, ok I can see that. You picked these 20 cause they had to make it back on time to make the television show. Ok I can get see where your coming from there and I agree.


If Vince picked his top20 cause of value and worth then thats fucked up. Its like saying " Your important to me and this company and I payed a charter flight for you. You people not in the 20 can stay here longer and wait."

Im hoping its the first case cause I would agree to that. 

No matter what though the first 3 to have make it out of there should be Lana,Nattie, and Lacey cause someone could still not agree with women performing and do something about it so they should have been the first to fly out


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

The Arabs literally took 100 professional wrestlers hostage. You literally can't make this shit up.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

It makes sense that they were frustrated all things given, being pointlessly stuck in a country far away from home when you have a family even for a day can piss you off even if you travel all the time


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

capitan said:


> The Arabs literally took 100 professional wrestlers hostage. You literally can't make this shit up.


Someone made it up


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

JustAName said:


> Right mr for shit for brains, where exactly has Andrade, Hawkins, Heath Slater or even Murphy asked for their release? Oh right, nowhere... well must be sad when your theory has canon holes in it big enough to sink a ship.
> 
> Fucking WWE apologists and brainless sheep


According to WON, I have proof that every one of those guys have asked for their release.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's going to be an interesting couple of months, if the rumours are true.

If Vince did indeed get into a slanging match with Saudi authorities, causing WWE employees to be detained, and put into danger ... used as "pawns in a dick swinging contest", as one of them has put it, then Vince McMahon personally endangered the safety (and possibly even the lives) of everyone that was detained.

That is a lawsuit, and grounds for termination of any contract that the talent might have with the company.

If this is what happened, I think we can expect people quietly disappearing from WWE's TV shows and reports of lawsuits from the likes of Harper popping up sooner rather than later. This is their opportunity. The ones feeling trapped in their WWE contracts already would be fools not to take advantage.


----------

